# LF: Male Bristlenose pleco



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok, So I lost my male ALBINO and I was just putting out the broad statement of "Bristlenose pleco" because I would like to see what people have to breed with my albino female. Any suggestions on cool looking offspring?

Rocky


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bump. Does anyone have anything?


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Hope you can be patient, it took me some time to get the BN's I was looking for. I finally got the 144s I have been after for at least 1.5 months.
Your best bet may be to get some youngsters and grow them out. 
It seems like adult males are hard to get with any BN variety.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

ok, looking for any bristlenose now! Looking for a male but doesnt have to be fully mature yet.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bump still looking. Anyone? Anything?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hey Rocky. Hard to teach young people patience these days. Must be the growth hormon in the food 

Try Ursus Sapien for a few juvenile. He may be able to take a good guess at from their behaviour.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Haha I know! Thanks Ill try it


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I got my male albino bristlenose pleco from Steve (rescuepenguin). Maybe he has one for sale? Send him a pm . And his wife is Bettagirl I believe? So if Steve is busy and doesn't pm you back you can try pm'ing his wife


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Steve may be MIA, I sent him some msgs but havent heard back. Maybe I got the wrong email address somehow. He definately said he had some for sale.
Try Ibenu also


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pat (MyKiss) should have some juvies too. For a while there, it seemed everybody had too many, and now everyone is looking for BNPs? Where did all the breeders go?


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

I pretty sure I am going to get one from Storm!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hey Rocky:

Get a few and ask for a mix. A got a false albino and one with a very intersting pattern. They are small but very cute. I had two in my 2 gallon wall aquarium and 4 in my 30 gallon. All doing well.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok Will do


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

hi guys, sorry the 144s and the mottled are gone (till the next batch). There are about 8 regular silver tip left.

gklaw, glad they're doing well for you


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i got one from aquariums west the other day (actually 5, i think 4 are silver tip tho) this one tho has very small gold spots all over him, looks quite shiny almost like a real gold flake embedded in it. he's already bristling up, any idea what kind he is?


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Where is aquariums west? And may your pleco be a gold spotted sailfin?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

bowman00 said:


> Where is aquariums west? And may your pleco be a gold spotted sailfin?


not sure but its on burrard and davie downtown vancouver


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Send a photo. Maybe I can Identify it


----------

